# offener Brief des DAFV an NABU



## PAFischer (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

ich bin gestern auf der Facebookseite von Matze Koch über den offenen Brief vom DAFV an den NABU gestolpert.

Seltsamerweise ist der sehr gut geschrieben und ordentlich gepfeffert. Das hat mich so gewundert, dass ich den nochmal lesen musste und dabei fiel mir auf, dass mir einige Passagen, sogar im Wortlaut, doch sehr aus diesem Forum und von Anglerdemo bekannt vorkamen.

Versucht sich der DAFV hier wieder mit fremden Federn zu schmücken, oder ist da tatsächlich mal jemand aufgewacht?

Hier der Link dazu.

https://fischundfang.de/offener-brief-an-den-nabu/


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Der DAFV ist super.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*



rippi schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist super.



... im abschreiben.:m

Netter Versuch und erklärt im nachgang warum der GF des Bundesverbands inkognito auf der Demo war^^#h


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Jetzt kommen die endlich mal "in die Hufe" und dann ist es auch wieder nicht richtig?
Besser spät als nie!
Das Anglerboard als Argumentationshilfe zu nutzen, ist ja wohl auch nicht verboten, sondern spricht eher für die Qualität der Beiträge und Anstrengungen hier!
Auch wenn dieses nicht gesondert erwähnt wird.

Jürgen


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

nich´ aufregen, Jürgen, bist doch lange genug online unterwegs, ist nicht wichtig was gesagt wird, sondern wer es sagt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Finde auch dass der DAFV schon deutlich dümmere Sachen gemacht hat. Find es gut


----------



## Fischer am Inn (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Datum des offenen Briefes.


----------



## PAFischer (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin ja wirklich froh, dass sich da was bewegt. Lediglich etwas verwundert.

Da aber scheinbar einige Textpassagen einfach übernommen wurden, müsste wenigstens eine Quellenangabe rein.

Die wirkliche Arbeit wurde ja eher von Anglerdemo und anderen geleistet.

Aber, lieber so als gar nicht. Und zumindest ein richtiger Schritt.
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob es so weitergeht.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

ist ja okay wenn die mal etwas machen. Klaro. Und* klar spricht das für die MACHER!! der Anglerdemo und auch fürs Board.*

Aber wie sagt ein Sprichwort: Der Hund bellt nicht wegen dem Dorf (eher um seinen Arsch) - und der geht denen so langsam wohl auf Grund...
Charakter sieht für mich zumindest anders aus.
Aber kennt man ja nicht nur von Angelverbänden...

oder anders: der ursprünglich "innere" Beweggrund dieses Briefes - die AnglerInnen oder der Joberhalt?

Aber hey, klar ist dies eine IMMENSE Steigerung!


----------



## rippi (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*



fischer am inn schrieb:


> datum des offenen briefes.


2.6.2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Arbeit wurde ja eher von Anglerdemo und anderen geleistet.


Die vom DAFV hatten auch schon Dinge vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband und Anglerdemo ohne Kennzeichnung übernommen (und das nachher auch ändern und sich entschuldigen müssen) und damit quasi als "eigen" ausgegeben.

Siehe:
DAFV-Presse"arbeit": Klatsche von Mitgliedsverband für Artikel in "Rute und Rolle"


Seit der Zensur beim Rheinischen kommt aber zumindest von da eh keine Kritik mehr an solchem Verhalten des DAFV.

Und wie sie die Anglerdemo als quasi DAFV ausgaben und das erst ändern mussten und Lars ins Spiel bringen, kann euch ja gerne Lars nochmal erzählen. 

Zudem nützt das ganze DAFV-Geseiere jetzt eh nix mehr, wo die vorher (H-K und genau dieser Seggelke) ja Zustimmung zu Verboten im Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium signalisierten, wenns nur nicht allgemein und pauschal und erklärt wäre:







Wenn sich Angler so leicht für jahrelange Verbands-Scheixxe beruhigen lassen vom eigentlich Mitschuldigen am Angelverbotsdesaster in den AWZ, dem DAFV, wundert mich auch nicht, dass es immer noch im alten Stil beim DAFV weitergeht und sich nix ändert.

Einmal was schreiben an NABU (was sonst keiner liest) und dann wieder im alten Trott..

Denn ob der DAFV nen Pups lässt, interessiert den NABU keinen Furz - und woanders als auf der DAFV-Seite und bei FuF (und jetzt bei uns) ist da eh nicht in der Öffentlichkeit aufgetaucht, während Anglerdemo überall in Presse und Fernsehen war mit Aktivitäten für Angler und Angeln..


----------



## Franky (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch wenn dieses nicht gesondert erwähnt wird.
> 
> Jürgen



Was absolut nicht für den DAFV spricht!!! Aber wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, überrascht mich dieses Verhalten absolut nicht!


----------



## Hans52152 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Geht es um den gleichen Fehmarnbelt?
https://www.change.org/p/hilf-mit-und-rette-unsere-ostsee?source_location=minibar


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

jepp, genau da ....
Angeln ist da gefährlich und umweltsauig, Tunnel durchbuddeln, Öl bohren, Berufsfischerei, Militär, Berufsschifffahrt etc. alles scheinbar nicht:
Die dürfen alle noch - nur angeln soll weg


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Beim Dafv wird doch nur weiterhin mit gespaltener zunge gesprochen und versucht sich mit fremden federn zu schmücken! Was kümmert das Gescheibsel denNabu als Adressaten? Gar nicht! Interessieren tut das keinen Dritten! Das Schreiben ist daher völlig wirkungslos! Der Nabu beschwert sich doch auch nicht beim Dafv, sondern bei den Entscheidungsträgern!
Mit ner Reaktion durch den Nabu ist daher auch nicht zu rechnen! Das Schreiben täuscht damit nur Aktionismus für verblendete Verbandler oder ewig Hoffende vor! Mehr nicht!

Man ist das schlecht!

Alle die da was Positives sehen wollen....macht mal die Augen auf!


----------



## smithie (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: offener Brief des DAFV an NABU*

Was ist denn jetzt die Intention zu diesem Schreibens?
Wollen die den NABU jetzt auf die Seite der Angelverbots-Gegner ziehen? 

Ich habe Zweifel daran, dass den NABU Fakten interessieren und jetzt ein Umdenken stattfindet........


----------

